# Kicker shaft length?



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I've got a 16' 3" Lund Angler rigged for bay walleye trolling and will be putting an 8hp Yamaha kicker next to the 50hp Merc. The kicker I am looking at has a *25" shaft*. Will this shaft be so long that when I tilt the kicker all the way up it will still drag in the water when the 50hp is cruising? Thanks for any help.


----------



## kapt ken (Jul 30, 2010)

There is a short shaft in classifieds for sale-


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Kicker for your boat should have the shaft length no longer than that of your main motor...........which is most likely a 20".


----------



## Plug Tug (Sep 15, 2003)

_Ask Lindys they do them all the time on boats like yours._


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

ive got a 9.9 mercury pro kicker on my lund rebel with a 60 hp mercury it doesnt drag


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

DFjish, I am looking for a 9.9 for my star craft 19 fishmaster if you have to get a shorter shaft I could be interested in your Yamaha 8?


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree, 20" sounds about right.
I think short shafts are for 14 feet and under. All depends on transom height and mounting location.


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a 1675 Impact and the kicker is a 20 inch. A 25 might work but bet there is problems with it on the trailer if you tow in the down position.


----------



## baywulf (Jan 5, 2011)

How tall is your transom? 15 is short, 20 and up, long


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

jfishbones said:


> I agree, 20" sounds about right.
> I think short shafts are for 14 feet and under. All depends on transom height and mounting location.


It also very much depends upon the hulls deadrise angle. My 18'6" has a 25" (XL) main motor and a 20" kicker that's on a Panther plate that actually raises the mounting height 6".

Hull length has nothing to do with shaft length, only transom height at the mounting location matters.
Btw Lund makes 14' SSV's in both 15 and 20" transoms. I have the 20" on a 14' boat.....


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

ESOX said:


> It also very much depends upon the hulls deadrise angle. My 18'6" has a 25" (XL) main motor and a 20" kicker that's on a Panther plate that actually raises the mounting height 6".
> 
> Hull length has nothing to do with shaft length, only transom height at the mounting location matters.
> Btw Lund makes 14' SSV's in both 15 and 20" transoms. I have the 20" on a 14' boat.....
> ...


Thats only a 20" kicker, looks as long as my 25". I have the same kicker.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You don't have the same kicker if yours is a 25".


----------

